# Looking for a good PC headset (headphones/mic) for gaming/VOIP



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a good headset for my PC. I would like to spend less than $50 and would like to use it for TeamSpeak (gaming) and possibly some minor usage through Skype. Can any of you guys recommend a good model? Thank you.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

i would suggest the icemat siberias:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836508101 i love them and you can detach the mic so they double as a good set of headphones.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

dashdanw said:


> i would suggest the icemat siberias:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836508101 i love them and you can detach the mic so they double as a good set of headphones.


Cool! Thank you very much for your suggestion, dashdanw, I appreciate it. 

Anyone else have some suggestions?


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been doing some more research. Do you guys think I should go with a USB headset, or with a regular, Analog one? Benefits?

Any other suggestions on models?


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

I would recommend Sennheiser PC 165 but they will be too expensive. I have these and think they are great for gaming. If you can I think it's worth paying the price.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I would suggest analog, make sure u get gold connectors, its much better sound, at least for me. I just bought this headset and love it (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826106931) the mic is extremely adjustable and picks up your voice while filtering out background noise just like its supposed to. Works very well for me with Vent and Google Talk. And the price is hard to beat.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

titanania said:


> I would suggest analog, make sure u get gold connectors, its much better sound, at least for me. I just bought this headset and love it (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826106931) the mic is extremely adjustable and picks up your voice while filtering out background noise just like its supposed to. Works very well for me with Vent and Google Talk. And the price is hard to beat.


Thank you for the suggestion. May I ask why you suggest analog? Is it easier? The reason I ask is because I thought USB would be superior because of its digital signal. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I got a Logitech set for $30. Works great for speech recognition. Has a volume control and a mute button on a "clip." Playback of voice after recording is flawless.
No need for USB. Voice is not "data intensive". My phone is digital on my internet connection and makes no difference to speed of internet. ISP told me overhead is so insignificant that it isn't even worth mentioning.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Analog is designed for sound. USB is only better if you are working with the signal at a later date and even then not noticeable. Analog if the support are good (sound card/ onboard sound & connectors on the device) I dont claim to be an expert in this matter but I do know my headset works very well and isnt as problematic as my friend's USB headset.


----------

